# BM Naruto vs Aang and Korra



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 14, 2012)

BM Naruto has no time limit and is bloodlusted.

Aang and Korra are both in Avatar state.

They fight takes place wher current Naruto is.


----------



## Monna (Jul 14, 2012)

Hahaha Naruto splatters them.

Seriously though, are you drunk?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 14, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Hahaha Naruto splatters them.
> 
> Seriously though, are you drunk?



No , I just wanted to test this battle out.


----------



## Monna (Jul 14, 2012)

BM Naruto is one of the biggest powerhouses in the HST. Why are you putting him against frail Avatar characters?


----------



## Ice (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 14, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> BM Naruto is one of the biggest powerhouses in the HST. Why are you putting him against frail Avatar characters?



I've seen a thread in the naruto battledome about the avatarvese stomping the narutoverse.


----------



## Monna (Jul 14, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> I've seen a thread in the naruto battledome about the avatarvese stomping the narutoverse.


Well they were a idoit if they seriously believe that. I mean, what in the actual fuck.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 14, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Well they were a idoit if they seriously believe that. I mean, what in the actual fuck.



I'll try to find thread again and post it on here.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 14, 2012)

As much as I like Aang and Korra, both lose.

Badly.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 14, 2012)

BM Naruto just yells at the kids and they die...


----------



## RaginTrollin (Jul 14, 2012)

BM Naruto roflstomps


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is the thread.


----------



## Monna (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not going to read that thread but I'll be honest with you, the Naruto battledome is full of morons.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 14, 2012)

You didn't even equalize speed to lessen the impact of this unholy Rape.

Badthreadandyoushouldfeelbad.jpg

I'll take one for the team and read the NBD thread.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 14, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> I'm not going to read that thread but I'll be honest with you, the Naruto battledome is full of morons.



I'll be sure to stay away from there.

Looks like this is stomp thread. 

Could a mod please close this thread?


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 14, 2012)

fuck you OP


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't click the Thread Link OP posted if you value your higher brain functions.

That was Fucking Horrible.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 14, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Don't click the Thread Link OP posted if you value your higher brain functions.
> 
> That was Fucking Horrible.



 sorry about that.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Hahaha Naruto splatters them.
> 
> Seriously though, are you drunk?



Oh man this guy is asking if you are drunk.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

Dafaq you got against Aang and Korra?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 14, 2012)

You could at least equalize speed.

They'd probably still lose, but at least then they might get a chance to do something first.


----------



## Wan (Jul 14, 2012)

OP you are a terrible person and this is a terrible thread.


----------



## JayDox (Jul 14, 2012)

Aang doesn't deserve this


----------



## Xrdv (Jul 14, 2012)

Could have been interesting with speed equalized.

As it stands Naruto wins easy


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 14, 2012)

Xrdv said:


> Could have been interesting with speed equalized.



No it wouldn't have.


----------



## Monna (Jul 14, 2012)

Xrdv said:


> Could have been interesting with speed equalized.
> 
> As it stands Naruto wins easy


It wouldn't have been interesting. I would end with a chakra roar. Bad match up no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Xrdv (Jul 14, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> It wouldn't have been interesting. I would end with a chakra roar. Bad match up no matter how you slice it.



I meant to write more interesting. just for it to last a bit more than Naruto blitzing them.

But yeah a chakra roar would make this last just about the same time.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol. Naruto roflblitzes and stomps them in every way possible. Neither Aang nor Korra deserve this unholy rape.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 15, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Lol. Naruto roflblitzes and stomps them in every way possible. Neither Aang nor Korra deserve this unholy rape.



I agree. Switch them with Mako and Bolin.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 15, 2012)

Korra better not Fucking Lose a single fight next season. Bitch has everything but the kitchen sink now.


----------



## Es (Jul 15, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I agree. Switch them with Mako and Bolin.



And pit them against Xesh for greater amusement


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 15, 2012)

Poor Korra! *notice that Aang's here too*....No fucks given there.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 15, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I agree. Switch them with Mako and Bolin.



Now we're talking :ho


----------



## itachixix (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL one beast ball and they are burnt crisp.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jul 15, 2012)

why would you make such a thread?!?


----------



## Wan (Jul 15, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I agree. Switch them with Mako.



FTFY.


----------



## OS (Jul 15, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Korra better not Fucking Lose a single fight next season. Bitch has everything but the kitchen sink now.



pretty sure she already lost to the spirit from the trailer


----------

